# Homemade Saw Tools



## Johnnysef (Mar 20, 2017)

First, a little background about what I am up to. 
Recently I have found myself working on more saws than your average hobbyist, and I finally decided that it is time to get the proper tools for the jobs that I am doing. I am far from a professional saw mechanic and do not depend on this work for a living, so the expensive, commercially available tools do not make economic sense for me. Not to mention expensive tools cut into my saw money, plus I am cheap, so I have been building the tools I need, as I need them. 

Through some searching, I found that there are several threads about saw tools, but many of the pictures are no longer available. I thought it would be good to share some of mine, so I will start out with my case splitter, since it is the most involved. 

This build was completed for the most part, with materials I had around the shop, and it works how I need it to. I admit I wish I would have used a heavier piece of tubing, so I could have eliminated the stiffeners welded to it. 
If anyone has interest in my design, feel free to copy it, at your risk of course. Also, if anyone would like to share their own tools, this might be the place that you're looking for.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice job. Innovation and initiative are becoming lost arts.


----------

